# Lotus Notes & Linux

## sergio

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà expérimenté un client Lotus Notes sous Linux - Je sais que le client existe mais je n'arrive pas à le trouver sur les CD's de mise à jour IBM.

IBM semble avoir arrêté la mise à dispo de ce client depuis la version 5.0.9

Un autre soft existe t-il ?

Evolution dont on dit le plus grand bien permit-il d'ouvrir une base de messagerie Lotus Notes (*.nsf) sans passer par SMTP (pour conserver la gestion de bases de données Lotus) ?

Quelqu'un à t'il déjà rencontré le cas de l'intégration de Lotus Notes (bases et courrier) sur une workstation Linux ?

A+

----------

## Sleeper

Je n'ai pas experimente l'ancien client Lotus Notes sous Linux  mais:

 Evolution permet d'echanger la gestion du calendrier avec Lotus Notes (pas les BDD Lotus Notes), AFAIK

 Si tu es VRAIMENT oblige d'utiliser Lotus Notes avec Linux, tu peux a ce moment la utiliser CrossOver Office, qui supporte le client Lotus Notes . Pour l'avoir utilise cela marche tres bien, et de facon rapide. Il faudrait verifier si Wine ne permet pas de le faire tourner aussi,

Voili.

----------

## netrunner

Peut-etre que cela peut aider :

Step-By-Step Instructions For Installing Wine and Notes Win32 Client

----------

## sergio

 *netrunner wrote:*   

> Peut-etre que cela peut aider :
> 
> Step-By-Step Instructions For Installing Wine and Notes Win32 Client

 

C'est effectivement très bien expliqué et ça marche au poil !!!

Lotus semble même plus réactif que sous Windows (a part un petit délai au démarrage mais rien de génant) !!

A+

----------

